# حسابات تروس



## slah555 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

رجاء ارسال حسابات تروس المخروطى الحلزونى وحساب الترس الحلزونى والجنزير
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة*ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
عزيزي صلاح الهدف من الملتقى هو زيادة العلم والمعرفة ونشرها والاستفادة منها بكل الطرق لذلك اذا كنت تريد حسابات عن التروس فأنا مستعد للمساعدة فقط قل لي ماذا تريد ان تعرف بالضبط وانا انشاء الله سوف اجيبك 
مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## faster (7 ديسمبر 2006)

هناك حسابات كثيره للتروس حسابات خاصه بالتصميم واخري حسابات خاصه بالتشغيل ساوافيك بها في القريب العاجل


----------



## slah555 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الاهتمام ورجاء سرعة ارسال الرد


----------



## minajim (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد تصميم لترس يلف عمود هذا العمود يحمل table عليها حمل مقداره 3 طن


----------



## faster (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*bevel gear*

الاخ العزيز اسف جدا للتاخير ولكني عندي pdf لكن لا ادري كيف احمله


----------



## محمود سمك (25 سبتمبر 2007)

أريد معرفة حسابات التروس العدلةوجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aid20002005 (22 فبراير 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ياريتأريد ان أفهم كيفية العمل وكيفيةعملة على الفريزة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 فبراير 2009)

ادخل على الرابط وحيفيدك انشاء الله 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=118575​


----------



## عادل حافظ (27 أغسطس 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## غسان التكريتي (27 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الكرام وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmed malik (1 سبتمبر 2010)

هناك حسابات كثيره للتروس حسابات خاصه بتصميم الاعمده للتروس وعدد الاسنان وسرعة الدوران ارجو التوضيح .


----------



## محمد ناجح يوسف (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر على مجهودك


----------



## سامح ياقوت (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد كل القوانين المتاحة عن تفتيح التروس بانواعها وجزاكم الله خيرا:20:


----------



## dreamer_2011 (7 فبراير 2011)

[]بارك الله بكم[


----------

